# Should I leave the forum?



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi again to everyone.

I'm here to ask you a question, I know that sometimes my english can be really hard to understund and maybe I'm a problem here so ¿Should I leave the forum?

I'm learning a lot of this world of rats and sometimes I need help but I will understund if I'm causing some sort of problem or annoying the other users...


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I think your English is fine. 

You should stay.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Of course you can stay, as long as I can understand what you're saying (which is not an issue) then I see no reason for you to go. We are a community for learning and sharing experiences, not for judging how well someone speaks english 
I bet this is a good way to get better at writing the language too, so it can only be positive. As long as you follow the rules of the forum, are kind and courteous, you are always welcome.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Your english is fine, trust me. Stay on the forum; you're not a problem. This is one of the best way to get help that you need in regards to rats, so why would you leave?


----------



## Marcos (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm Brazilian, always read the forum but don't participate much because of my shameful english.

So if you think you can mess up, do as I do! Turn a reader!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

English is a difficult language. The only way to get better is to get it wrong; if a member corrects you in an abusive manner just report them. There should be no shame in not being able to write English well; many people in America write horrendously. If you guys didn't identify yourselves as non-Native, I really would've never noticed honest -- I'm an English minor at my university!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Marcos said:


> I'm Brazilian, always read the forum but don't participate much because of my shameful english.
> 
> So if you think you can mess up, do as I do! Turn a reader!


That is excellent, I've seen worse english from someone who has it as their first language.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Stay! No one should feel they have to leave. We are all here to learn about the same thing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey, come on! 
We're the only two Mediterraneans on here! We're ambassadors of all Southern European rat fandom! ;D 
It's an international forum.. that means everyone has something to learn from everyone else. Besides, diversity is cool!


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

You have better english than me, Marcos, I'm usally a reader too but sometimes I need help and I must ask something... 

Thank you all!!!!!!! I will stay then 

Wuuuaaahahahaaahha


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

My first language isn't English either, I have been speaking it for a LONG time so I have a lot of practice but I still make mistakes sometimes. 

Your English is fine, you should stay 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Glad you are staying!! Forums are a great place to practice!!

Most of us on here only know one language, WE should be the embarrassed ones!!


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Your English is leaps and bounds superior to the "text speak" that kids with cell phones use even when they're not typing on their cell phones. 

Your mistakes are appreciated, "text speak" is not. 

As for the supposed annoyance or problems you referenced, I haven't seen any of it.


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

Hmmm I hope to improve by being here. You are all helping a lot. Thanks


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Stay!!! Don't leave!!!!!!!!!!! This is a Community  you will find jerks everywhere, I am sure, but most people here will only try to hel with your English, not insult it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

